# 40 years ago today ot/nt



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The part they didn't let you see.......


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's funny!!









BTW, what's an efelant?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My parents say that 40 years ago today I was sitting with them in front of the TV..
so apparently I saw it happen..
but unfortunately I dont remember watching it at all.. 
cant recall a thing..

of course, I was 5 months old at the time.. 

even so, im glad that *technically* I was there to witness such a historic event! 


Scot


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a cool story about a 10-year-old boy who played a small but important part in the flight of Apollo 11: 

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/07/20/apollo11.irpt/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was glued to the tv!


Tonight, sould I go to Science Channel to watch the moon specials, or to BBC America for the Torchwood Miniseries


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Right now live, play by play, exactly 40 years ago, there playing the audio straight from it , "real-time". kind of neat.

http://www.wechoosethemoon.org/

Even though at the moment there on the darkside of the moon, so there is no signal


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Scot, 
I was a little over 3 years old at the time and I'm sure I was in front of a TV someplace? Does that mark our generation Scot? Thre are a few other tragic and or celebrated events in our history as a world I remember watching unfold on TV. Defintely a generation raised on instant news. We are our own worst enemy sometimes. We've gotten to the point where the shuttle launch/landing is common news...sigh -ho-hum. Unless something bad happens. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a reason that NASA had taped over the original landing, and you can see why here. But lucky for us, the folks at The Onion, have found the actual footage. 

Warning: NSFW!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrXxZmTHIcc


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

8:30 (eastern) tonight on the History Channel: 
Live from '69: Moon Landing. 

This special takes viewers back to July 1969 to experience the actual CBS News/Walter Cronkite coverage of man's first lunar landing. Using minimal editing and leaving the original footage untouched viewers will feel as if they are watching the CBS coverage in July of 1969. While today we know the outcome of Apollo 11's mission it was not a given then. This will become evident watching Walter Cronkite and his colleagues as they watch the historic lunar mission unfold before them. 


then 9:00-11:00, the 2-hour documentary "Moonshot" 

http://www.history.com/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My Father-In-Law worked for NASA as an Aeronautical Engineer in Houston. He was in charge of the centrifuge, among other things. If you've ever seen the movie "Apollo 13", where the engineers are in the room trying to figure out how to rescue the astronauts with the equipment they had aboard. This guy throws a bunch of junk on the table and says "this is what we have to work with. Let's solve the problem." Apparently, that guy was my Father-In-Law. He just told us about it a couple of years ago when we were putting together a photo album documenting his career. Very interesting!


So, my wife grew up in the same neighborhood as all of the original astronauts. She baby-sat for many of them, and went to school with their kids. So I hear a lot of stories. 


I had just gotten out of Uncle Sam's Canoe Club when we landed on the moon. I was glued to the TV, as was the rest of the world.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sitting in the middle of the living room floor trying to see around the edges of the TV to see more. My wife was asleep on the couch. When I got excited and said, "They're on the MOON!!!!" she told me. "Quiet! I'm trying to sleep." I worked for Collins Radio, and with the people that developed the radios for Mercury, Gemini and Apollo. (Alas, I wasn't in the groups that developed them, but worked with those people after they had moved on to other projects.)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I was playing poker in a cousin's garage in Chicago. When the women called, we all laid our hands down and ran in to watch. I was 26, and worked at MAC in R&D, so I knew a lot of the technical details. The worst part for me was the final few seconds when you could see that 'feeler leg' drifting against the background of boulders and whatnot. The terrain looked bad, and the pilot eased it over, then it was down and I started to breathe again. I remember Walter Cronkite dropping his head on his chest, eyes closed. I knew how he felt.

That's been forty years ago? Holy cow.


----------

